# HELP for distinguish auratus gender



## sopp2000 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi, I happened to get 2 Dendrobates auratus "Ancon Hill" from a breeder, who told me they are a couple. 

I'm a newbe to PDF, and as I learnd from internet, their gender can be distinguished according to the pad size on their foreleg. So i took a photo when soaking them with their neighbor - Bumble Bee toad and Mantella betsileo. 


But I was disappointed to find that both frog's pads on their foreleg are much bigger than on hind, which means they are both male? 

Please help identify their genders~~Thank you


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Auratus are much more difficult to sex than Tincs, and toe pad size is not one of the ways with auratus. I have heard something about the LENGTH of the toes on the rear feet though?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

What breeder did you get them from? I would also ask why they are cupped with other amphibians? You run a big risk of cross contamination when housing different species like that, even temporarily.

Typical Ancon frogs look a bit more like this;









You may want to follow up with the source that you purchased them from to verify the locale, especially if breeding is your intent (given the topic of the thread). They look very different from any Ancon that I have come across during my time in the hobby.
Regarding the sexing question, my auratus males tend to be slightly shorter in overall length, and thinner in the midsection. Can't say that I've seen a difference in toe size/length.


----------



## sopp2000 (Aug 14, 2012)

Dane said:


> What breeder did you get them from? I would also ask why they are cupped with other amphibians? You run a big risk of cross contamination when housing different species like that, even temporarily.
> 
> Typical Ancon frogs look a bit more like this;
> 
> ...


Thank you Dane. 

I got them from a Hongkong provider. To get a PDF is extremely difficult here in PRC, so I had no choice when I saw his advertisement that day.

I just knew that he is not a breeder but he still insisted they are "Ancon Hill".
Do any one see any auratus with this kind of pattern? Brown ground with green wirelike pattern on their back and green dots on limbs. I hope they are not crossbreed


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

They appear to be "Camo" from the Campana region. They very well could be a pair.
As already stated, keep these species seperate from any others at all times. You can be exposing them to unique pathogens.


----------

